# Impossible lire mémo iphone sur ipad...



## DAyou (21 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour. 

J'enregistre souvent des mémos depuis mon iphone, que je m'envoie à moi-même par mail. Or, quand je veux écouter ces mémos depuis mon ipad, ils ne s'ouvrent pas. Ils apparaissent bien en pièce jointe, pas de souci, mais je ne peux pas les lire.

Une idée d'où ça vient ?


Merci !


----------



## MiWii (21 Novembre 2012)

Je viens de faire l'essai entre mon iPhone 4 et l'iPad mini, et pas de souci...

Désolée...


----------



## DAyou (21 Novembre 2012)

Merci d'avoir essayé...

Très étrange en effet, moi c'est aussi depuis un Iphone 4, vers un iPad 3...


----------



## MiWii (22 Novembre 2012)

Bah de rien, mais bon, ça ne regle pas ton probleme... c'est vrai que c'est etrange...

tu as redemarrer l'iPad, des fois, il est capricieux sans savoir pourquoi...


----------



## Lauange (22 Novembre 2012)

Bjr,

On peut synchroniser les mémos avec iTunes, il me semble


----------



## DAyou (22 Janvier 2013)

Je reviens vers vous car j'ai toujours le même souci. J'ai bien redémarré, essayé pas mal de choses, mais même problème : impossible d'ouvrir les mémos vocaux envoyés depuis mon iphone 4 sur mon ipad 3...
D'autres idées ?


----------



## DAyou (19 Février 2013)

Toujours dans la même galère, s'il vous plaît, une idée ?!


----------



## DAyou (9 Avril 2013)

Vraiment rien ? Bon...


----------

